# Viagra



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

In pharmacology, all drugs have two names, a trade name and generic 
name. For example, the trade name of Tylenol also has a generic name of 
acetaminophen. Aleve is also called naproxen. Amoxil is also called 
amoxicillin and Advil is also called ibuprofen. The FDA has been looking 
for a generic name for Viagra. After careful consideration by a team of 
government experts, it recently announced that it has settled on the 
generic name of mycoxafloppin. Also considered were mycoxafailin, 
mydixadrupin, mydixarizin, mydixadud, dixafix, and of course, ibepokin.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had an illness last week.. the doctor called it strapadicktome ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

acute angina as well 


> I had an illness last week.. the doctor called it strapadicktome Â ;D


----------

